# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  35 milyon güney azerbaycan türk'ü akp'ye rest çekti

## anau



----------

